# Legends FC SGV



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this new expansion?


----------



## jogobonitofan (Feb 7, 2018)

The expanding farther West btw. Too early for info yet I heard.


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 8, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Anyone know anything about this new expansion?


From what I've heard Carlos Guerrero and George Sipa are involved...


----------



## Troyrocks (Feb 8, 2018)

Former Arsenal FC West teams is my understanding


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 8, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> From what I've heard Carlos Guerrero and George Sipa are involved...


If Carlos is involved then that's definitely good news for that area.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Feb 8, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> If Carlos is involved then that's definitely good news for that area.


I have personally watched his trainings and they are technically superb


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 8, 2018)

SoccerMom05 said:


> I have personally watched his trainings and they are technically superb


Looks like SGV Surf is going to get some competition in that area now.


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 8, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Looks like SGV Surf is going to get some competition in that area now.


Bradbury gets upset whenever anyone even mentions SGV in their sales pitch!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 8, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Bradbury gets upset whenever anyone even mentions SGV in their sales pitch!


Or would it be better to say formerly IE Surf West?


----------



## pewpew (Feb 12, 2018)

SoccerMom05 said:


> I have personally watched his trainings and they are technically superb


Training-yes. 
Managing-no. 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong with this timeline. 
Left Arsenal for Legends. Left Legends for FC Golden State. Left FCGS to go back to Legends. Always the money. 
He failed at his job as DOC at GS on the girl's side. Girl's side has gone downhill and there are only a few teams left there. GS let Heather Fraschetti go when they should've made her DOC for the girls. Instead they brought Carlos in. He mis-managed his F1 03 girls at GS so badly last year that he finished National Cup with only 12 or maybe 13 girls. Many were trying out with other clubs instead of finishing the season under him. This is straight from the mouth of parents on that team...not heresay.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 12, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Training-yes.
> Managing-no.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong with this timeline.
> Left Arsenal for Legends. Left Legends for FC Golden State. Left FCGS to go back to Legends. Always the money.
> He failed at his job as DOC at GS on the girl's side. Girl's side has gone downhill and there are only a few teams left there. GS let Heather Fraschetti go when they should've made her DOC for the girls. Instead they brought Carlos in. He mis-managed his F1 03 girls at GS so badly last year that he finished National Cup with only 12 or maybe 13 girls. Many were trying out with other clubs instead of finishing the season under him. This is straight from the mouth of parents on that team...not heresay.


Straight from the parents would be them posting here. You posting is definitely hearsay. Not saying it's not true...


----------



## RedCard (Feb 12, 2018)

My DD was at FCGS for 2 seasons which was Heather’s last season there and the season after. There was  definitely a mess when Heather left. One reason was most of the 05 team followed her to IE Surf West, which is of course SGV Surf now.  Only 2 girls from Heather’s team stay and we had to rebuild from scratch. That next season wasn’t pretty at all. And the 04 team wasn’t any better as parents were getting  frustrated. FCGS tried to make it better by adding the PDA title to the team but that was all cosmetic. It sucks that the 05 team has had 4 coaches in the past 3 seasons.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 12, 2018)

RedCard said:


> My DD was at FCGS for 2 seasons which was Heather’s last season there and the season after. There was  definitely a mess when Heather left. One reason was most of the 05 team followed her to IE Surf West, which is of course SGV Surf now.  Only 2 girls from Heather’s team stay and we had to rebuild from scratch. That next season wasn’t pretty at all. And the 04 team wasn’t any better as parents were getting  frustrated. FCGS tried to make it better by adding the PDA title to the team but that was all cosmetic. It sucks that the 05 team has had 4 coaches in the past 3 seasons.


Feel better now @coachrefparent?
Straight from a parent.
My kid played 2 years there as well. So my experience with how GS treated the girl's side is first-hand. I've never posted anything on this forum that wasn't true. If @Rev234 chimes in he/she will tell you the same thing.
And like I said earlier. Carlos is great at training/teaching. Watched many of his sessions when my kid's training was also going on. He just sucks as far as his human relations/treating players/parents right.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 13, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Feel better now @coachrefparent?
> Straight from a parent.
> My kid played 2 years there as well. So my experience with how GS treated the girl's side is first-hand. I've never posted anything on this forum that wasn't true. If @Rev234 chimes in he/she will tell you the same thing.
> And like I said earlier. Carlos is great at training/teaching. Watched many of his sessions when my kid's training was also going on. He just sucks as far as his human relations/treating players/parents right.


Isn't it an FCGS issue and not DOC? FCGS has a long history of only caring for the boys academy. I have known many coaches that did not like working under FCGS owner and lost many coaches year after year and mid season because of the owner only. This goes back 10 years before CG went to FCGS. From what I hear on the 03 team it was DA that broke up that team. Nothing wrong with going elsewhere if the money is right, just like a job.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 13, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Training-yes.
> Managing-no.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong with this timeline.
> Left Arsenal for Legends. Left Legends for FC Golden State. Left FCGS to go back to Legends. Always the money.
> He failed at his job as DOC at GS on the girl's side. Girl's side has gone downhill and there are only a few teams left there. GS let Heather Fraschetti go when they should've made her DOC for the girls. Instead they brought Carlos in. He mis-managed his F1 03 girls at GS so badly last year that he finished National Cup with only 12 or maybe 13 girls. Many were trying out with other clubs instead of finishing the season under him. This is straight from the mouth of parents on that team...not heresay.


GS girls side was a sinking boat already and at least he tried, even if Heather was their the outcome would have been the same either way. The 03 team had drama within if it wasn't the players it was the parents. For those that stayed to the end made a great run, his coaching methods were very affective with the girls which should say a lot. I hate to say it the  FCGS owner seems to be a sexist person and mainly supported the boys side.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 13, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> GS girls side was a sinking boat already and at least he tried, even if Heather was their the outcome would have been the same either way. The 03 team had drama within if it wasn't the players it was the parents. For those that stayed to the end made a great run, his coaching methods were very affective with the girls which should say a lot. I hate to say it the  FCGS owner seems to be a sexist person and mainly supported the boys side.


I agree that FCGS is geared to the boys side, but then you have Legends and dare I say LA Premier which is geared for the girls. It just sucks that the 05s had 4 coaches in the last 3 seasons.
Heather - Left after the 2016 State Cup to IE Surf West/SGV Surf
Wendy - Left after the 2017 State Cup to LA Premier
DJ - Left just before the 2017 season to LA Premier to replace Wendy who left to SOKA University in the OC
Jessica - Coached the 2017 season and is still there as far as I now.


----------

